# need help with fixing an old Alexander's Star puzzle



## Nuu (Dec 17, 2016)

I found this alexander's star at a thrift store for about 1$, when i try to turn it, the pieces get caught on each other and it overall has bad turning quality. i have a video showing some turns: 




I've tried lubing it (with silicone spray cus i don't have any lube) and it didnt help at all, i tried sanding the peices just a small bit and it helped a little but the peices still get caught each other, if i can get some ideas on how to make this puzzle turn better it would make my day! thanks.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 26, 2016)

The poor turning is because of it's shape. Some shapes will never result in a good puzzle regardless of lube or sanding. The puzzle requires perfect alignment yet our hands and fingers are unable to apply pressure evenly where needed.


----------

